
Why Apple Destroys Competitors: 3 Lessons You Can Use - jaybol
http://woorkup.com/2010/10/06/why-apple-destroys-competitors-3-lessons-you-can-use/
======
stretchwithme
I feel Apple is very good at identifying and eliminating visual and functional
friction. Things that make you suffer. Things that you're going to have to
spend time and psychic energy dealing with.

